# DOM for SPI Resource



## dazers (25 June 2009)

Hello everyone

Where would be the cheapest way of accessing DOM info for the SPI? Is there any info vendor or broker (aussie or not) that requires a low minimun opening balance that will provide this?


----------



## Olsana (7 July 2009)

IG Markets have a L2 dealer program. It's the program the IG dealers used to use (apparently). This includes DOM. Not sure if they cover the spi, I signed up for it but then decided to pay for DOM access through another company.

You need to go through IG Markets UK, no minimum balance and the application process is pretty simple.

Hope this helps..


----------



## skyQuake (7 July 2009)

Olsana said:


> IG Markets have a L2 dealer program. It's the program the IG dealers used to use (apparently). This includes DOM. Not sure if they cover the spi, I signed up for it but then decided to pay for DOM access through another company.
> 
> You need to go through IG Markets UK, no minimum balance and the application process is pretty simple.
> 
> Hope this helps..




IG does not have SPI dom.

Best way is to get an acct with IB.


----------



## Mr J (7 July 2009)

Last time I checked IB required a minimum opening balance of 10kUS.


----------

